# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  VENTA DE SISTEMAS DE NIVELACION CON RAYO LASER

## farcared

ESTIMADOS AMIGOS DUEÑOS Y PROPIETARIOS DE EMPRESAS CON MAQUINARIA AGRICOLA
SE ESTA OFRECIENDO SISTEMAS DE NIVELACION CON RAYO LASER PARA SER INSTALADOS EN TRACTORES AGRICOLAS. 
EQUIPOS DE ALTA RESISTENCIA CON NORMA IP67 (NORMA MILITAR) IMPERMEABLE. 
MARCAS: GEO-FENNEL, TP, LEICA, TRIMBLE. 
ACCESORIOS DE FABRICACIÓN ARGENTINA CON NORMA DE CALIDAD ISO 9001 
TAMBIEN TENEMOS OTRAS MARCAS QUE PODEMOS COTIZAR, A LA PREFERENCIA DEL CLIENTE. 
ASISTENCIA TECNICA PARA EL MANEJO DE LOS EQUIPOS POR LA COMPRA DEL SISTEMA. 
ENTREGA EN CAMPO CON EL SISTEMA FUNCIONANDO. 
CUALQUIER CONSULTA NO DUDEN EN LLAMAR AL CELULAR: #999146990Temas similares: VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO SERVICIO DE VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Curso Taller de Actualización Profesional: Nivelación de Tierras para Riego

----------

